# What's on the Grill?



## jdthompson

Looks like everyone is taking a break from grilling this winter but I'm sure things will pick up since spring is here.  

What's on the grill this year?  I've got plans for smoked rib eye. I tried it at a bbq joint in town and thought I'd give it a try this year. Anyone have suggestions on a rub and smoking time/temp?


----------



## Chef Munky

Winter didn't stop me from grilling. I Q'd in the rain, and liked it 

If it were me I wouldn't add any spices to the Rib Eye except Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper. That also depends on the cut.

How are you planning on smoking your Rib Eye? Will it be cut into steaks or kept as a whole roast?

What you decide to do will determine the cooking times.


----------



## Andy M.

I've been grilling (gas grill) all winter but haven't done a slow cooking yet.  It's still too cold.  

I bought four big bags of Kingsford Competition All Natural Briquettes on sale and now I have to get the Weber ready to go.


----------



## jdthompson

Munky,  Glad there are others that are silly like me, grilling in the rain. We are both lucky to be in California (although it did rain quite a bit this year).  

I want to do a whole bone in roast, probably around 4-5 bones.


----------



## jdthompson

+1 for Andy, another silly one who grills in the rain! Welcome to our club!


----------



## pacanis

I've been grilling and BBQing all year, like I always do. I don't think this forum has a large number of folks who take notice. Not like dedicated Q forums.


----------



## Andy M.

jdthompson said:


> +1 for Andy, another silly one who grills in the rain! Welcome to our club!




...and in the snow.  I sometimes have to shovel off the deck to get to the grill.


----------



## mrs.mom

I am following a diet now. So I eat my chicken, meat or fish always grilled. I feel healthier and in fact the meat tastes much better.


----------



## Chef Munky

Jd,

I enjoy adding fuel to my neighbors opinion of me. Yes I am crazy for grilling in the rain. Definitely eat better then they do to! 

Are you going to be using a Weber kettle, Gas, or smoker?
Different grills, different techniques will have to be done.Depending on what you have.

Everyone has his, or her own personal preferences when it comes to smoking or grilling. Personally I wouldn't add any more spices then necessary to the Rib Eye. Sometimes too much takes away the flavor of the meat.
I'm just sayin'..


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I've been grilling (gas grill) all winter but haven't done a slow cooking yet.  It's still too cold.
> 
> I bought four big bags of Kingsford Competition All Natural Briquettes on sale and now I have to get the Weber ready to go.



All natural briquettes? Wow! Never heard of that before. I'll look for them. Have you tried them?

I have a double hibachi and it can be hard to find chunk charcoal that fits easily. Lots of the chunks are too big.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> All natural briquettes? Wow! Never heard of that before. I'll look for them. Have you tried them?
> 
> I have a double hibachi and it can be hard to find chunk charcoal that fits easily. Lots of the chunks are too big.




I haven't tried them yet.  The bag says natural.  No fillers or binders.


----------



## CraigC

I do quite a bit of grilling. I also do some true Qing on the pit. I use hardwood charcoal and wood for grilling. Would never consider gas. Gas, IMO is only good for blackening (got to get that CI pan white hot), steaming crabs, boiling crawfish and occasionally deep frying a turkey.

Since I don't have a real wood burning oven, I've been able to rig the grill to allow 600F on the pizza stone. Wood for fuel of course!

Craig


----------



## jdthompson

Glad this thread stirred up some interest in this section. I knew there were closet grillers out there!



Chef Munky said:


> Jd,
> 
> I enjoy adding fuel to my neighbors opinion of me. Yes I am crazy for grilling in the rain. Definitely eat better then they do to!
> 
> Are you going to be using a Weber kettle, Gas, or smoker?
> Different grills, different techniques will have to be done.Depending on what you have.
> 
> Everyone has his, or her own personal preferences when it comes to smoking or grilling. Personally I wouldn't add any more spices then necessary to the Rib Eye. Sometimes too much takes away the flavor of the meat.
> I'm just sayin'..


 
Munky, I'm using an electric smoker with wood chips in a water pan.  I however do like a lot of spices on a roast.  You can still taste the meat inside, the outside crust is just a treat.


----------



## CraigC

jdthompson said:


> Glad this thread stirred up some interest in this section. I knew there were closet grillers out there!
> 
> 
> 
> Munky, I'm using an electric smoker with wood chips in a water pan. I however do like a lot of spices on a roast. You can still taste the meat inside, the outside crust is just a treat.


 
I'm confused, are you smoking a roast or rib-eye steak? I put a good bit of spice on my brisket, but its going on for 12-16 hours and will be mopped every hour. However, I would never consider smoking a rib-eye steak that should be cooked to medium rare at the most. Anyone tells me they want a steak well done is getting chuck! I would consider sirloin, but only if it is on sale for the price of chuck.

Craig


----------



## Chef Munky

CraigC said:


> I'm confused, are you smoking a roast or rib-eye steak? I put a good bit of spice on my brisket, but its going on for 12-16 hours and will be mopped every hour. However, I would never consider smoking a rib-eye steak that should be cooked to medium rare at the most. Anyone tells me they want a steak well done is getting chuck! I would consider sirloin, but only if it is on sale for the price of chuck.
> 
> Craig



Jd, wants to cook/ smoke ( I assumed ) a Whole Standing Rib Roast. 4-5 bones. Here we call it Rib Eye. It's left whole or cut it into Rib Eye steaks. 

Jd, Wish I could help you with your smoker- Fancy Pants. 

But I don't have the same smoker as yours. One of them is electric, has the pan on the heating element. It just uses the wood shavings. Larger chunks don't work well for it. Don't care for it much. My other is a Brinkman. It does have the charcoal and water pan. It's almost the same method as yours. I don't need any more toys. So don't get me started  

You could always look up your brand and see what they recommend the temp be for cooking and smoking it.

Season up your roast. Insert the thermometer. Add it to the smoker when it's reached the correct temperature. Maintain that until your roast is cooked to medium. It will still have that beautiful crust everyone loves. I've done it that way a few times with the Brinkman. It turned out just fine..


----------



## Aunt Bea

Inside or out it is usually chicken with the following sauce/marinade.  I cut the salt and always use Bells poultry seasoning.  Make it according to the recipe the first time and then adapt it to suit yourself.


This is the famous barbecue sauce created at Cornell University's Farm Home Extension in the 1950's. 
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Total Time: 10 minutes
Yield: Makes about 3 1/3 cups
Ingredients:
2 cups vinegar 
1 cup oil 
1 egg 
3 tablespoons salt 
1 tablespoon poultry seasoning 
black pepper to taste 
Preparation:
Put Ingredients into a blender and blend until smooth. Marinate chicken in sauce for at least 1-2 hours (overnight is good), baste while cooking.


----------



## jdthompson

Munky's got it.  Hopefully going to try it soon.  

Enjoy the warmer weather and get your grills out!


----------



## bakechef

I grill year round, I grill a lot more in the summer, but I still like to grill in the winter, tastes so good.

I use gas, I have a chargriller gas grill.  I like the ease of turning it on and grilling a couple of chicken breasts, I wouldn't bother preparing charcoal for a couple of chicken breasts.  

I also have a wooden deck high off the ground, I just didn't feel comfortable leaving charcoal smoldering for hours out on the deck, it's nice to just shut off the flame.  I've done some great smoking on that grill!


----------



## Caslon

For those who don't bbq all year long, it's getting near time for "Gentlemen, start your enzimes".  I always liked that phrase from a charcoal or bbq grill maker.

Last edited two seconds ago to include bbq makers, and noted by this forum engines settings.  I must remember to complete my edited posts within 2 seconds.


----------



## vagriller

I ran out of propane for the big grill, so I thought I would experiment with this little guy. A friend gave it to me, and it works pretty good. If I have to take it camping I should be good to go. I've grilled salmon and chicken on it so far this year. And yeah, I was out grilling in a snow flurry this winter. Very fun!

Weber 1520 Gas Go - Anywhere Table Top Grill


----------



## BigAL

A smoked ribeye steak is fantastic!  You can still cook it to med-rare or med, but you get that bit of smoke flavor.  I've done them low and slow, 225-250, and it works great.  Boneless ribeye roast is really good smoked low and slow.  Since it is so thick, the rub doesn't penetrate very deep.  A good dose of k.salt, blk pepper, garlic pwdr, thyme, rosemary, and a little heat of some kind like Tony C's or just cayenne works great.  Or fav is just rub w/some worchest(or dales steak marinade), k.salt, blk pepper, tony c's, then another layer of blk pepper.  The best time to eat is after it rests', as your cutting, or the next day(better smoke flavor, imo).    But, that is just our opinion.

I smoke/grill all yr cause my smokers and grill is in my shop, out of the wind, snow, rain, and the shop is heated.  Yep, I'm a Nancy.


----------



## roadfix

I brushed the rust off the hibachi last night and did some yakitori for appetizer and ahi.  I've been grilling year round but not too often with the little hibachi.  It's a fun little griller.


----------



## taxlady

roadfix said:


> I brushed the rust off the hibachi last night and did some yakitori for appetizer and ahi.  I've been grilling year round but not too often with the little hibachi.  It's a fun little griller.



That's a nice looking hibachi. Is that the pizza oven you built, in the background?


----------



## roadfix

taxlady said:


> That's a nice looking hibachi. Is that the pizza oven you built, in the background?


Thank you, it's a Lodge cast iron hibachi.  Yes, that's the pizza oven
Here's a photo of the pizza oven I build last year.  It looks clean with fresh stucco in the photo but have since picked up a lot of character grundge and stains which I like.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> I haven't tried them yet.  The bag says natural.  No fillers or binders.



I've been thinking about that. If there are no binders, how do the briquettes hang together? I had assumed they were using sap (or maybe resin) as a binder. I have some marvellous all natural fire starters that are made of sawdust and sap (or maybe resin). They are ~2 inch squares that light easily with a match.


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> I've been thinking about that. If there are no binders, how do the briquettes hang together? I had assumed they were using sap (or maybe resin) as a binder. I have some marvellous all natural fire starters that are made of sawdust and sap (or maybe resin). They are ~2 inch squares that light easily with a match.




Check it out:   Kingsford.com


----------



## roadfix

Speaking of natural briquettes I just picked up ten 15lb bags of Stubbs briquettes on sale at Lowe's for $4.25 ea. (50% off)  
Home Depot has Kingsford blue twin-20lb briquettes (40lbs total)(not natural) currently on sale for $10.97.  They run this sale 3 or 4 times yearly.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Check it out:   Kingsford.com



They may have "no binder" on the package, but they don't mention binders at all on that page.

I'm not expecting you to know the answer, I'm just thinking "hmm".


----------



## Andy M.

taxlady said:


> They may have "no binder" on the package, but they don't mention binders at all on that page.
> 
> I'm not expecting you to know the answer, I'm just thinking "hmm".




I guess any binders are 100% natural.


----------



## pacanis

roadfix said:


> Speaking of natural briquettes I just picked up ten 15lb bags of Stubbs briquettes on sale at Lowe's for $4.25 ea. (50% off)
> Home Depot has Kingsford blue twin-20lb briquettes (40lbs total)(not natural) currently on sale for $10.97. They run this sale 3 or 4 times yearly.


 
That would give me more reason to drive in to HD. I need halogen bulbs anyway and they are half the price of the local Ace. I hope mine is running that sale.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> That would give me more reason to drive in to HD. I need halogen bulbs anyway and they are half the price of the local Ace. I hope mine is running that sale.


HD Kingsford sale is usually nationwide.  It's a great deal.  I still have several twin packs left over from the last Labor Day sale.


----------



## pacanis

Cool. I'm going to stock up.


----------



## jdthompson

roadfix said:


> I brushed the rust off the hibachi last night and did some yakitori for appetizer and ahi.  I've been grilling year round but not too often with the little hibachi.  It's a fun little griller.




I showed my husband your cool little habachi and now he wants one!  What did I get myself into??


----------



## roadfix

jdthompson said:


> I showed my husband your cool little habachi and now he wants one!  What did I get myself into??



Like all cast iron from Lodge, this little grill is well crafted and perfect for small meals.  It's best for grilling anything hot and fast.


----------



## jdthompson

roadfix said:


> Like all cast iron from Lodge, this little grill is well crafted and perfect for small meals.  It's best for grilling anything hot and fast.




I'll bet...it got great reviews on Amazon.  My problem is we already have a large gas grill, a smoker, and one of these tabletop yakitori grills.  The hubby is trying to convince me that we NEED the habachi grill.  We'll see who wins this battle.  Knowing me, I'll probably give in.  I have a soft spot for kitchen tools and appliances (not my husband).  Hehe


----------



## FrankZ

jdthompson said:


> I'll bet...it got great reviews on Amazon.  My problem is we already have a large gas grill, a smoker, and one of these tabletop yakitori grills.  The hubby is trying to convince me that we NEED the habachi grill.  We'll see who wins this battle.  Knowing me, I'll probably give in.  I have a soft spot for kitchen tools and appliances (not my husband).  Hehe




But it is small and will fit.  You need one more.. just one.


----------



## jdthompson

FrankZ said:


> But it is small and will fit.  You need one more.. just one.




Thanks for the nudge FrankZ.  My husband will thank you.


----------



## roadfix

Funny, I almost bought a similar ceramic hibachi before I decided to go with cast iron.


----------



## jdthompson

That's too funny.  It's a fun little tabletop grill, purchased specifically for yakitori so it doesn't get a lot of use.  I wish I had discovered the cast iron hibachi before buying this one.  The hibachi seems a lot more versatile.  That cast iron grate looks awesome!  I'm jealous of those beautiful grill marks on your ahi.


----------



## roadfix

Saturday nite moink balls on the smoker and some wings and thighs on the Weber rotisserie.  My wife made sides of rice and vegis.  A friend also brought over a couple of bottles of wine from a local winery.


----------



## chopper

Never had moink balls. Will have to google that!


----------



## Rocklobster

Ribs using the indirect method on the gass grill. Pics to follow, if too many wobbly pops don't get drained....


----------



## roadfix

chopper said:


> Never had moink balls. Will have to google that!


Well, they were slightly modified moink balls.  Instead of plain, seasoned meatballs wrapped in bacon I added jalapeno and cheddar to each, then wrapped them in bacon.


----------



## chopper

I googled moink balls. We will be having those the next time we have friends over. Yum!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I googled moink balls. We will be having those the next time we have friends over. Yum!!!



I thought this was a typo!  (thinking to self, those poor monks).  Then I googled it too, sounds delish!


----------



## Andy M.

I have a pork tenderloin soaking up the flavors from my pork rub.  I'm going to grill it over charcoal later.


----------



## roadfix

I'll be doing Sunday nite trip-tip again.  Someone has these on sale practically every week.  This 2.5 lb roast was on sale for 2.99/lb, trimmed.
I think I'm going to rotiss this roast over red oak splits in the Weber.


----------



## Rocklobster

roadfix said:


> I'll be doing Sunday nite trip-tip again. Someone has these on sale practically every week. This 2.5 lb roast was on sale for 2.99/lb, trimmed.
> I think I'm going to rotiss this roast over red oak splits in the Weber.


 We don't have those up here. I'd love to try one.


----------



## pacanis

Roadfix, you'll have to try some ribs on that rotisserie, like the big boys do in cooking shows. Seems like they all use rotisseries to get even cooking.

I hope to be grilling some Smith's hot dogs later... if my New England style buns come out.


----------



## roadfix

pacanis said:


> Roadfix, you'll have to try some ribs on that rotisserie, like the big boys do in cooking shows. Seems like they all use rotisseries to get even cooking.



Most definitely.  That's one reason I got the Rib-o-lator attachment for the rotiss last week.  This way I can rotiss up to 4 slabs at the same time.
Fun attachment, I used it for the first time yesterday to do wings and thighs.


----------



## roadfix

I did beef ribs on the rotiss this evening.  About 4 hours @ 250°F..


----------



## FrankZ

Did chickens on the grill...


----------



## pacanis

Grilled garlic/parm wings


----------



## roadfix

Bacon wrapped chicken wings....plus a few bits of bacon wrapped pineapples.


----------



## vagriller

I've been really getting into brining poultry lately. Just put some chicken breasts in a sort of peruvian inspired brine, and will grill them in a few hours.


----------



## The OutDoor Chef

Will be fish tonight on the grill along with Pine apple, Potato's. I will have a picture shortly.


----------



## pacanis

Hey! I found this thread again 
And here I was looking under the subforum for grilling... I didn't even realize (or forgot ) there were threads under the main heading of Outdoor cooking 

So last night's dinner on the grill. Potato wedges drowned in ranch. I basically sauté them in a foil pan with oil and McCormick's steak seasoning, then add butter towards the end. Works well for potato halves, too.
And wings seasoned with Penzeys black & red and when done tossed with some SBR, red hot, blue cheese dressing, worcestershire and crumbled gorgonzola.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

roadfix said:


> Saturday nite moink balls on the smoker and some wings and thighs on the Weber rotisserie.  My wife made sides of rice and vegis.  A friend also brought over a couple of bottles of wine from a local winery.


Fix mate your Moinks Balls look as good as mine


----------



## pacanis

This was on the grill tonight.
Tuna on the top, using the chimney charcoal starter for a hot, hot, hot heat, veggies on the bottom.


----------



## roadfix

Nice sear on that tuna pacanis!  Nice simple meal.  My kind of grub.  

I did hot and fast spareribs on the kettle last night.  Seared them and went indirect at 350F for a couple of hours.  My family prefers this method rather than low and slow on the ribs.  I like both ways, but I don't like them too tender where they fall off the bones.  I like to feel the bite.


----------



## pacanis

Thanks roadfix.

I'll be doing some ribs coming up here in a couple weeks... if not sooner.


----------



## roadfix

I did some loin back ribs and beef back ribs on the UDS last night.  I also installed a cool tin BBQ sign on the cooker earlier that day.  Family loved the sign but not so much the ribs as they turned out a bit too spicy for their tastes....
My friends loved the ribs...lol...


----------



## pacanis

I still say that UDS is a misnomer for the cooker you have built.
I love all the sauce on your ribs. They look delicious.


----------



## Timothy

roadfix said:


> I did some loin back ribs and beef back ribs on the UDS last night. My friends loved the ribs...lol...


 
I would have loved them too, roadfix! OMG, that looks like a Ten on my Yum Meter! 

I must look like I have rabies now. That pic of the ribs made my mouth go nuts! I'm slobbering on myself!


----------



## pacanis

This was on the grill tonight.
Hard to believe this thread is over a year old


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> This was on the grill tonight.
> Hard to believe this thread is over a year old



Fantastic.  Bacon-wrapped scallops too, Pac?


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Fantastic. Bacon-wrapped scallops too, Pac?


 
Thanks Dawg 
mmm, scallops would have been nice  Those are mushrooms stuffed with blue cheese.


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> Thanks Dawg
> mmm, scallops would have been nice  Those are mushrooms stuffed with blue cheese.



Even better!    will have to try that!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Thanks Dawg
> mmm, scallops would have been nice  Those are mushrooms stuffed with blue cheese.



You forgot to wrap the garlic bread with bacon...


That looks fantastic!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Looks wonderful!


----------



## pacanis

Dawgluver said:


> Even better!  will have to try that!


 
Don't bother... unless you have very mild bacon. They weren't what I thought they would be. The bacon overpowered the blue cheese. I'll stick with cream cheese and pickled jalapenos next time.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> You forgot to wrap the garlic bread with bacon...


 
Bacon salt  (just kidding)

Thanks ladies


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> This was on the grill tonight.
> Hard to believe this thread is over a year old


 
Love the look of your bacon wrapped asparagus and mushrooms and the char on your potato and and everything!!!!


----------



## chopper

I have got to try bacon wrapped asparagus! That looks wonderful!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks. It was a nice night for a braai


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> I have got to try bacon wrapped asparagus! That looks wonderful!


 
Thanks. Bacon wrapped asparagus is one of those instances where the thick stalks are better. The skinny asparagus overcooks too easily. I like to sprinkle lemon pepper on the bacon before I wrap it.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Thanks. Bacon wrapped asparagus is one of those instances where the thick stalks are better. The skinny asparagus overcooks too easily. I like to sprinkle lemon pepper on the bacon before I wrap it.



Yummy!  I really want this now!  You sure do know how to make a person hungry right after eating a big breakfast!


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Thanks. It was a nice night for a braai


 
All that meal needs are some Chili Biltong Sticks with shiny fat to nibble on while you wait for it to cook!


----------



## pacanis

Sonofagun... there's a place here in the US I can order droewars...
I wonder how they differ from the local "little smokies"?
One way to find out.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Sonofagun... there's a place here in the US I can order droewars...
> I wonder how they differ from the local "little smokies"?
> One way to find out.


 
Droewors is lovely  Chili Sticks with fat are better though!
Pretty sure you will love it if it's made the SA way 

Smokies sound well, smoked? Droewors isn't smoked, it's cured with salt, vinegar and dried. Different taste I'm sure.


----------



## Steve Kroll

The only thing on my grill right now is a pile of snow.


----------



## Andy M.

Looking at pacanis' photos, I guess I'm not a real griller.  I rarely cook an entire meal on the grill.  I usually do just the meat with the sides done indoors.  I guess I should really step up my game.


----------



## pacanis

Snip 13 said:


> Droewors is lovely  Chili Sticks with fat are better though!
> Pretty sure you will love it if it's made the SA way
> 
> Smokies sound well, smoked? Droewors isn't smoked, it's cured with salt, vinegar and dried. Different taste I'm sure.


 
Yes, they are cured differently. That's why I'm interested in comparing the difference in taste.


----------



## roadfix

Great looking dinner Pac!  I especially like the bacon-asparagus.  Very nice!


----------



## pacanis

Hah. I've seen your pics, Andy.
You're a real griller.
Especially because you use charcoal more often than I do


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> Yes, they are cured differently. That's why I'm interested in comparing the difference in taste.


 
Now I want to try smokies


----------



## pacanis

We should set up a care package exchange, Snip.
I did that several years ago with someone... I can't remember what I sent them. Heinz ketchup maybe and something else? They sent me Tim Tams and something else. Shipping has probably gotten out of hand though. And this place in Carolina says they make authentic SA foods.


----------



## pacanis

Hershey's Chocolate Syrup. That's the other item I sent.


----------



## Snip 13

pacanis said:


> We should set up a care package exchange, Snip.
> I did that several years ago with someone... I can't remember what I sent them. Heinz ketchup maybe and something else? They sent me Tim Tams and something else. Shipping has probably gotten out of hand though. And this place in Carolina says they make authentic SA foods.


 
That would have been a fab idea! Not so easy to get the meats we love through customs though  Hopefully the shipping laws will change in favour of meat lovers!


----------



## Snip 13

African Hut - South African Food Store


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I have got to try bacon wrapped asparagus! That looks wonderful!



I have seen that before, looks tasty!!


----------



## pacanis

This just went on the grill.


Yes, I know. My grill needs cleaned


----------



## Andy M.

What's that under the pineapple?


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes, please enlighten us, Pac!


----------



## MrsLMB

pacanis said:


> This just went on the grill.
> View attachment 17547
> 
> Yes, I know. My grill needs cleaned


 
Looks awful big .. you want some help with that bad boy????


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> This just went on the grill.
> View attachment 17547
> 
> Yes, I know. My grill needs cleaned



Looks good...what is it?


----------



## pacanis

What is under the pineapple slices is a thick, fatty rib from the local store, but I'm doing what I can with her. After removing the membrane I had to scrape the fat off with my fingers... I never saw so much fat. So we'll see...


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  And here I thought it was a giant sea slug.  

Ribs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and he thinks we are looking at the state of the grill...doesn't look like it needs cleaning to me, it's just well used.

Ready to see some finished ribs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, there was a grill under there?  I was looking at the meat....


----------



## Kylie1969

Me too


----------



## pacanis

Sorry, no finished pic... unless you want to see the leftovers today, lol. My battery died. I think I need a new one. It's been losing power at a much faster rate lately.
After 1-1/2 hours I foiled them with the pineapple juice, then placed them back on the grill and basted with a honey, butter and sriraccha sauce. About 2 hours total time.


----------



## pacanis

I grilled a cheeseburger for lunch. The patty was frozen, so it got a nice crust on the outside as it cooked through.
And tonight I'll be grilling a St Louis barbecued pork steak, baked potato halves, stuffed mushrooms and a little asparagus.
And the battery is a go


----------



## Dawgluver

pacanis said:


> And the battery is a go



Yay!  Need the grill porn!


----------



## pacanis




----------



## Dawgluver

Looks fantastic, Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Dawg. 
I hate the way the camera flash negates the flames, but what can you do? It was dark, lol.


----------



## MrsLMB

I nominate Pac to be the head chef at the DC picnic !!

Boy that looks really good Pac .. you make some great looking food !


----------



## pacanis

Head chef... what do they do, walk around tasting everything? I'm in!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think you should come to Montana for a little vacation and bring the grill....


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think you should come to Montana for a little vacation and bring the grill....


 

Oooooh .... yeah ... The Pac World Tour .. he can bring his grill to visit everyone !!!


----------



## Susansmith099

I love ribs or meat scewers marinated in soy sauce, honey & ginger and sprinkled with sesame seeds! mmm


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


>



Fabulous Pac!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks Kylie.


----------



## roadfix

*Yakitori Wednesday*

We had yakitori for dinner last night.  Yakitori is technically skewered grilled chicken but the term is generically used to include other bite sized grilled items besides chicken.  Thanks for looking!

The yakitori platter included thighs & green onions, bacon asparagus, gizzards, wings, and peppers.





This is the Japanese basting sauce I used.  Yakitori basting sauce is called "tare"





Hibachi screen on the Smokey Joe





grilling





grilling





ready to serve


----------



## Andy M.

Looks really good, roadfix.


----------



## pacanis

Real nice, Roadie.
You could have sold me on you having Yak though 

I'll have to remember the bite sized asparagus/bacon skewers. Great idea.


----------



## Steve Kroll

roadfix said:


> We had yakitori for dinner last night.  Yakitori is technically skewered grilled chicken but the term is generically used to include other bite sized grilled items besides chicken.  Thanks for looking!


That all looks absolutely delicious!


----------



## Kylie1969

Brilliant job RF, all looks amazing 

Was that just for your dinner?


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Real nice, Roadie.
> You could have sold me on you having Yak though
> 
> I'll have to remember the bite sized asparagus/bacon skewers. Great idea.



My eyes went right to the asparagus/bacon skewers too!  Fantastic idea!


----------



## pacanis

chopper said:


> My eyes went right to the asparagus/bacon skewers too! Fantastic idea!


 
Exactly! What could be better than bacon wrapped asparagus except bacon wrapped asparagus on a stick!


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> Exactly! What could be better than bacon wrapped asparagus except bacon wrapped asparagus on a stick!



Bacon wrapped bacon on a stick?


----------



## pacanis

There ya go. A bacon Kebab.


----------



## roadfix

Hey thanks folks, for the comments!
The skewered bacon asparagus is a common menu item at most yakitori joints.  But they wrap their's using paper thin bacon, so thin that you can see the asparagus through the bacon.  And they cook right away.


----------



## 4meandthem

2 whole Golden Pampano with Pozu spiked with wasabi ans Sri Hacha for dipping. Probably my favorite fish dish.


----------



## Dawgluver

Great stuff, Roadfix!  

4Me, is pampano the same as pompano?    I hadn't heard of it.  Sounds good though.


----------



## 4meandthem

My mispelling! Yes!


----------



## pacanis

Portobello Pizzas


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Those look fantastic Pac!  Do you gill them first?


----------



## pacanis

Thanks and yes. I gill them and scrape them a little so I can fit more ingredients in.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Portobello Pizzas




Another winner!  Look delicious.  I'll have to sell SO on this.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Another winner!  Look delicious.  I'll have to sell SO on this.



The ULTIMATE Mushroom Pizza!!!


----------



## roadfix

Awesome mushroom pizzas!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks.
I've been eating the heck out of mushrooms lately. The store has had them on sale for two weeks.


----------



## Alix

OMG, I need more coffee. I read, "do you gRill them first" and couldn't figure out how you would grill them twice. *sigh*

pacanis, those look amazing! I might have to try those very soon. 

I'm just starting my 3 evening shifts, so I won't be doing a lot of cooking, but since the weather is gorgeous I'll leave things prepped to go on the grill. Those look perfect to prep and leave.


----------



## pacanis

Well I do cook the crumbled sausage first, but not on the grill ;^)


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> OMG, I need more coffee. I read, "do you gRill them first" and couldn't figure out how you would grill them twice. *sigh*
> 
> pacanis, those look amazing! I might have to try those very soon.
> 
> I'm just starting my 3 evening shifts, so I won't be doing a lot of cooking, but since the weather is gorgeous I'll leave things prepped to go on the grill. Those look perfect to prep and leave.



I was so asleep when I read that, that it didn't even seem odd to grill them twice. I had to read your "gRill" several times before it registered. D'oh! 

They do look yummy. Too bad Stirling doesn't like mushrooms very much and that would be way too much 'shroom for him.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> I was so asleep when I read that, that it didn't even seem odd to grill them twice. I had to read your "gRill" several times before it registered. D'oh!
> 
> They do look yummy. Too bad Stirling doesn't like mushrooms very much and that would be way too much 'shroom for him.



Stirling and I would get along great.


----------



## pacanis

More mushrooms for me!


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> More mushrooms for me!



You can have them my friend.  I'll take my pizza on a carb balance tortilla please.


----------



## pacanis

You know, after I ate these and put the plate in the DW the first thing I did was butter a big knot roll and eat it.
I was obviously lacking in my required carb intake 

Hey, where's Snip at?
My body was telling me to eat more carbs!


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> You know, after I ate these and put the plate in the DW the first thing I did was butter a big knot roll and eat it.
> I was obviously lacking in my required carb intake
> 
> Hey, where's Snip at?
> My body was telling me to eat more carbs!



Mmmmmmmm.......buttered roll.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Mmmmmmmm.......buttered roll.




Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...BUTTER....

My cat gets more butter than I do.


----------



## love2"Q"

nice looking shrooms, pac ... 
im goijg to make some burgers and hot dogs today .. 
might try some beef ribs tomorrow ..


----------



## pacanis

Hey, Q, I was just askin' about you...
And here you are! lol


----------



## love2"Q"

pacanis said:


> Hey, Q, I was just askin' about you...
> And here you are! lol



It's our busy season. And I just installed dc on my new phone.


----------



## pacanis

I grilled some more wings last night with that Berbere seasoning. My new favorite seasoning


----------



## roadfix

Pac, those are awesome looking wangs!  I can eat wings all day long...


----------



## pacanis

Thanks, buddy. I could, too.
You ought to pick up some of that seasoning. I bet it would be great on your yakitori.


----------



## pacanis




----------



## Whiskadoodle

I prefer grilled corn like this.  Sometimes, if you are lucky and don't turn it too soon, it will carmelize some of the kernals.  Yum.


----------



## pacanis

I love the browned kernels myself. Heaven in a husk.


----------



## chopper

I love grilled corn on the cob too.  Sometimes I even grill it naked and baste it with butter while giving it a little shove every once in a while so it travels across the grill getting those little brown kernels.


----------



## pacanis

I've done it that way, too. I baste it with garlic butter and smoked paprika.


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:


> I've done it that way, too. I baste it with garlic butter and smoked paprika.



Me too!  Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## taxlady

Do you guys get the all yellow corn? We can't get that anymore. All we can get is the sweeter "peaches and cream" corn with both yellow and white kernels. I find it too sweet.


----------



## chopper

We had the all yellow last week.  I actually like the peaches and cream too though.


----------



## JohnL

I'm grilling a pork tenderloin this evening that I rubbed down with granulated garlic and onion, smoked paprika, ancho chile powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, black pepper, salt and brown sugar. We'll just have simple corn and tomato salad for a side. Too darn hot for anything else, in the 90's here!


----------



## pacanis

Peaches and cream? Is that like butter and sugar? lol 
That's what we call it here. Or simply bi-color.
Once the corn gets rolling here there will be different varieties including a solid yellow. We are only now getting fresh corn in. And to tell the truth, the ones I had last week weren't as good as the trucked in corn from down south we've been getting for a couple months. I still can't believe NY had fresh corn over a month ago (MsMoffet's post)... even if their temps ran hotter (which they usually do), they would have had to gamble planting so early. The farmers seem to have it figured out though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our corn here is only 3 foot high...last week it was two foot.  Should be good if we can keep the fires at bay and the valley doesn't fill up with smoke and ash.


----------



## pacanis

This was on my grill tonight.


----------



## taxlady

pacanis said:


> This was on my grill tonight.


Looks delicious. What kind of meat is that?


----------



## pacanis

Thanks.
Chicken thighs... some with the "pope's nose" still attached.


----------



## Somebunny

pacanis said:


> Thanks.
> Chicken thighs... some with the "pope's nose" still attached.



Ha! Pac, "I always thought "the Pope's nose" reference was Canadian, as I had never heard it at least not that I remembered until I met Mr. Bunny....hmmmm.  The things you learn on DC!


----------



## pacanis

Somebunny said:


> Ha! Pac, "I always thought "the Pope's nose" reference was Canadian, as I had never heard it at least not that I remembered until I met Mr. Bunny....hmmmm. The things you learn on DC!


 
That's what my mother and her side of the family called it. And that's what I call it


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What is that on the right in the pic, Pac...

You see what I did right there?


----------



## pacanis

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What is that on the right in the pic, Pac...
> 
> You see what I did right there?


 
Let me see, Fi 
Those are two avocado halves that were grilled, then flipped over and some corn & black bean salsa spooned in.


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Let me see, Fi
> Those are two avocado halves that were grilled, then flipped over and some corn & black bean salsa spooned in.



Some time back, I tried to find recipes that included cooked avocado.  There just weren't any.  I guess I should have just tossed them on the grill.  Does the flesh get really soft when cooked?  How does the flavor change?  I read that cooking avo made it bitter.


----------



## pacanis

Andy M. said:


> Some time back, I tried to find recipes that included cooked avocado. There just weren't any. I guess I should have just tossed them on the grill. Does the flesh get really soft when cooked? How does the flavor change? I read that cooking avo made it bitter.


 
This is the only way I have ever eaten avocado, so have nothing to compare it to. They don't taste bitter to me. Really, I don't think they have much taste at all. 
The flesh does get soft. I brush with oil and maybe lemon or lime juice, sometimes nothing, and you can watch the skin changing color as they cook. Kind of like a thermometer rising the way the changing color creeps from the cut half on the grill towards the top of the avocado. They probably take a good 15 minutes or longer.
IMO it's all about the salsa inside  but I do scoop the fruit.


----------



## taxlady

I have heard an English friend refer to it as the parson's nose. Apparently in North Africa it is the sultan's nose.


----------



## pacanis

There for a while it seemed all the Catholic popes' noses were long and came to a sharp point. That's why I thought my family called it that, being Catholic.
Who knew associating a chicken's butt with authority figures' noses was global?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

pacanis said:


> Let me see, Fi
> Those are two avocado halves that were grilled, then flipped over and some corn & black bean salsa spooned in.



I thought so, but wasn't positive.  Yum.  I love avocado, often just cut and eat with a little salt.

Andy, I float slices or chunks of avocado in my tortilla soup or diced onto the meat on a tostada.  So it's not cooked, but warmed.  I've also just spread it on toast like butter.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I thought so, but wasn't positive.  Yum.  I love avocado, often just cut and eat with a little salt.
> 
> Andy, I float slices or chunks of avocado in my tortilla soup or diced onto the meat on a tostada.  So it's not cooked, but warmed.  I've also just spread it on toast like butter.



I just eat it out of its natural "dish" with a bit of hot sauce and a spoon.  Yum!


----------



## Andy M.

The stores around here seem to have an aversion to offering ripe avos.  You have to buy them and take them home for a several days before they are edible.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> The stores around here seem to have an aversion to offering ripe avos.  You have to buy them and take them home for a several days before they are edible.



Put them in a paper bag with a banana, they'll ripen faster.  I'm getting adept at picking them out so they ripen in sequence so I can eat them just right each day.  I buy them 5 at a time when they are good.


----------



## Dawgluver

We have to do that here too.  And it's still hit or miss.

Love the avos in Mexico, in the summer, you can get them the size of your head!  They're smooth-skinned, not the pebbly Haas.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Put them in a paper bag with a banana, they'll ripen faster.  I'm getting adept at picking them out so they ripen in sequence so I can eat them just right each day.  I buy them 5 at a time when they are good.




I know that trick.  Sometimes I just want it NOW!


----------



## taxlady

My mum always used to serve avocado with salad dressing in the hole where the pit was. I do that sometimes.

I was at the grocery store many years ago. A lady was testing the avocados for ripeness with her thumb. 

Before I even thought about it I said, "Don't do that!" Oh, I felt silly. Linda, you real stuck your foot in it this time. But, she replied, "No? How am I supposed to check for ripeness?" I replied (very relieved that she didn't seem offended), "Put it in the palm of your hand and squeeze gently with your whole hand. Using a single finger makes a bruised, soft spot." "Oh, thank you." and then she went on to use my method.


----------



## taxlady

Apples work well in the bag too. It's the ethylene gas that some fruits give off while they are ripening.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I know that trick.  Sometimes I just want it NOW!



Then you need to pick the right one...  I know it's hard to be spontaneous when it comes to avocados, especially if you live where they need to be trucked in.  Sometimes we get whole loads that are ripe NOW and by them time you get them home it's too late.


----------



## pacanis

Cooking dinner on the grill.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looking great!  Gotta get that grill seasoned with some good fat!


----------



## pacanis

I'm working on it, Fi.

Two burgers just came off the grill for a homemade Big Freddy Mac for lunch 


And two nights ago it was this


Last night I used up the rest of the mushrooms and grilled six bacon wrapped & stuffed shrooms, but no pic from last night, so you'll just have to believe me on that one


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> I'm working on it, Fi.
> 
> Two burgers just came off the grill for a homemade Big Freddy Mac for lunch
> View attachment 18472
> 
> And two nights ago it was this
> View attachment 18473
> 
> Last night I used up the rest of the mushrooms and grilled six bacon wrapped & stuffed shrooms, but no pic from last night, so you'll just have to believe me on that one




Why am I not eating at your house?


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm wondering the same myself.  Looks fantastic, Pac!


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> Why am I not eating at your house?


 
Bring some of your homemade sausage, Frank. We'll throw that on, too 

Thanks, Dawg.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I hope you don't start missing some meals because they up and disappear...

(gotta google way to Pac's house)


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> Bring some of your homemade sausage, Frank. We'll throw that on, too
> 
> Thanks, Dawg.



And then watch football... now that sounds like a plan!


----------



## pacanis

Some wings and wedges were on my grill last night.


I am really liking this new grill. The design of the flavor bars does not allow flare ups like my Ducane did.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I have heard an English friend refer to it as the parson's nose. Apparently in North Africa it is the sultan's nose.



Yes, it is called the Parson's Nose over here too


----------



## Kylie1969

JohnL said:


> I'm grilling a pork tenderloin this evening that I rubbed down with granulated garlic and onion, smoked paprika, ancho chile powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, black pepper, salt and brown sugar. We'll just have simple corn and tomato salad for a side. Too darn hot for anything else, in the 90's here!



That sounds delicious John


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> I love grilled corn on the cob too.  Sometimes I even grill it naked and baste it with butter while giving it a little shove every once in a while so it travels across the grill getting those little brown kernels.



Yes, we too loved cooking corn on the cob on the BBQ, it just gives it a lovely char, lovely flavour


----------



## pacanis

I'm pulling off the chicken, corn on the cob and potato as a type. Well, shortly anyway.
[insert picture here]


----------



## Whiskadoodle

I was scratching my head about the flavor bars.  Ahhh,  I had an older gasser that used lava rocks instead.   It says these prervent flare ups and direct the heat?   I also read these should be cleaned every couple months.  I wish dishes and laundry were so forgiving.  

Nice looking set of pics and more better,  tasty meals too.


----------



## pacanis

I miss lava rocks, Whiska. I think they worked a LOT better at giving a grilled flavor to foods than the new flavor bars, or probably more correctly described as flame deflectors.
Last night this was on the grill. I cooked the chicken beer can chicken style.


----------



## pacanis

This was on the grill last night.


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> This was on the grill last night.



I double checked and don't see the invite you sent... 

That looks awesome!


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> I double checked and don't see the invite you sent...
> 
> That looks awesome!


 
It should have been in with the bacon I sent


----------



## Andy M.

Pac, that looks amazing!


----------



## pacanis

Thanks guys.
This is only my second time making it, but I'll do it on the grill from now on. It picked up a nice subtle wood flavor from the mesquite I used. And you can't beat having the correct pan, Ten bucks from wally world.


----------



## LPBeier

Pac, that is pure yumminess in in it's highest form!  Maybe I will fly you up to make it for our re-vow celebration!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Looks fantastic.  Need a springboard to dive into that!


----------



## pacanis

Great! I've never been to Alaska!
uhh, you are taking me along aren't you?


----------



## Andy M.

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> This is only my second time making it, but I'll do it on the grill from now on. It picked up a nice subtle wood flavor from the mesquite I used. And you can't beat having the correct pan, Ten bucks from wally world.




I like the idea of using the grill.  Not only for the mesquite flavor but also, it's a heat source that's big enough to heat the whole pan.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I like the idea of using the grill.  Not only for the mesquite flavor but also, it's a heat source that's big enough to heat the whole pan.



In Spain, paella is traditionally made on a grill for exactly that reason. 

http://m.tienda.com/table/paella-burners.html

Pac, it  looks absolutely mouth-watering


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> Thanks guys.
> This is only my second time making it, but I'll do it on the grill from now on. It picked up a nice subtle wood flavor from the mesquite I used. And you can't beat having the correct pan, Ten bucks from wally world.



I, for one, would appreciate if you did a full blown write up of it.  If you have and I missed it then point me at it!


----------



## pacanis

Here is the recipe I used Grilled Paella Mixta (Paella with Seafood and Meat) Recipe - CHOW

I used 1-3/4c rice and adjusted the chicken stock accordingly. And I pretty much halved the chicken, mussels and shrimp. The pan was 13". Another recipe I saw used lobster tails, so I went for it and added one.
And no Spanish chorizo here, so I used a cured, dried, spicy sausage labeled Calabrese. It leached enough grease to saute the onion and garlic without added olive oil.
I sure wish I had remembered the fresh parsley and lemons I had also bought


----------



## Cheryl J

Holy cow, pac, you're killin' me here....that looks fabulous!!


----------



## LPBeier

pacanis said:


> Great! I've never been to Alaska!
> uhh, you are taking me along aren't you?



Sure, I'll send you all the particulars and you can book your trip!


----------



## FrankZ

pacanis said:


> Here is the recipe I used Grilled Paella Mixta (Paella with Seafood and Meat) Recipe - CHOW
> 
> I used 1-3/4c rice and adjusted the chicken stock accordingly. And I pretty much halved the chicken, mussels and shrimp. The pan was 13". Another recipe I saw used lobster tails, so I went for it and added one.
> And no Spanish chorizo here, so I used a cured, dried, spicy sausage labeled Calabrese. It leached enough grease to saute the onion and garlic without added olive oil.
> I sure wish I had remembered the fresh parsley and lemons I had also bought



This may need to go on the menu very soon.


----------



## pacanis

FrankZ said:


> This may need to go on the menu very soon.


 
Drop another tail on there and this (with my changes) would be just right for two people.


----------



## CharlieD

Made some steaks last night. Rear to medium rear. Told my wife to close her eyes and taste, she loved it. She usually has me kill the meat, I mean make it well done, brrr...


----------



## Roll_Bones

Whiskadoodle said:


> I was scratching my head about the flavor bars.  Ahhh,  I had an older gasser that used lava rocks instead.   It says these prervent flare ups and direct the heat?   I also read these should be cleaned every couple months.  I wish dishes and laundry were so forgiving.
> 
> Nice looking set of pics and more better,  tasty meals too.



Having used lava rocks (years ago) and flavorizer bars, I must say the bars are much more user friendly, provide a more even heat and little flare up.  I cannot taste any difference as both work on the same principle.

Now they need to design a flavorizer bar that never needs to be replaced.
I have a Weber Genesis Silver model and have replaced the flavorizer bars three times in 15 years.  I have not had to replace anything else on that grill.  Not even the ignition starter.
I may order a few parts that might become obsolete if they are not already obsolete.  I am really surprised at how ell this grill has help up.
Its by far the very best grill I have ever owned.  It was a gift from my father.  Birthday gift.



CharlieD said:


> Made some steaks last night. Rear to medium rear. Told my wife to close her eyes and taste, she loved it. She usually has me kill the meat, I mean make it well done, brrr...



What part would come from rear to medium rear on a steer?"


----------



## KiwiBerry

Grilling weather is here all week!  Can't wait to make the tri-tip steak over the wood fire.  Discovered the magic of wood last year and, wow, what a difference!  Delicious!!!


----------



## CraigC

KiwiBerry said:


> Grilling weather is here all week!  Can't wait to make the tri-tip steak over the wood fire.  Discovered the magic of wood last year and, wow, what a difference!  Delicious!!!



The only time I use gas is crawfish boils, steaming crabs, deep frying turkey/carnitas and to heat a CI skillet to "white hot" for blackening.


----------



## Roll_Bones

CraigC said:


> The only time I use gas is crawfish boils, steaming crabs, deep frying turkey/carnitas and to heat a CI skillet to "white hot" for blackening.



I was the same way until 25 years or more ago. 
I detested gas grills and would not ever consider owning one.  Then one B-Day my parents bought me an El Cheapo Sunbeam.  I was disappointed as I was certain I would never use it and that they had wasted their money.

After almost destroying it because i had no idea how to use it, I calmed down and continued to use it until it became my go to grill.
I went through at least 4 burners and Sunbeam kept sending me new ones at no charge.  I used that grill a lot.  

Then one year they bought me the Weber gas grill.  It was like taking out my GE electric range and replacing it with a Wolf gas range.
Like night and day.

For every day use, I find the gas grill to be the most efficient and it is fast.
No mess, no clean up, no ashes to discard.
All three of my charcoal/wood grills and smoker get used.  And lately because its a new spring, all I have used is charcoal.
But before long when that hot summer heat hits and I have two steaks to grill (3 now) it will be on my Weber gas grill.
Lights on one push and is hot in 10 minutes or less. 

I use both, but I will never think of gas grills as I did many years ago.


----------



## pacanis

I would have had a much harder time controlling the heat using charcoal for my paella. Especially using a 13" pan. I would have needed a monster charcoal grill to be able to move the pan around from direct to indirect as needed and use it for browning the chicken, sauteing the veggies, simmering the rice and then cranking the heat back up to help the socarrat along. But I'm sure it can be done.
I'll look forward to your pics of you cooking paella on the charcoal/wood grill, Craig.


----------



## CraigC

pacanis said:


> I would have had a much harder time controlling the heat using charcoal for my paella. Especially using a 13" pan. I would have needed a monster charcoal grill to be able to move the pan around from direct to indirect as needed and use it for browning the chicken, sauteing the veggies, simmering the rice and then cranking the heat back up to help the socarrat along. But I'm sure it can be done.
> I'll look forward to your pics of you cooking paella on the charcoal/wood grill, Craig.



If I cooked paella out doors, it would be something else the gas cooker would be used for. Since I don't, you won't be seeing any pics.


----------



## pacanis

Darn.


----------



## pacanis

These were on the grill tonight.


----------



## Cheryl J

Ooooh....yum.  I'm craving grilled chicken wings now.  Just added them to my shopping list.


----------



## pacanis

Cheryl J said:


> Ooooh....yum. I'm craving grilled chicken wings now. Just added them to my shopping list.


 







Like


----------



## Roll_Bones

pacanis said:


> Like



Like


----------



## pacanis

More wings


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, now I want wings instead of the lime ricotta crepes I was thinking about.


----------



## roadfix

Ooo.....nice wings!!


----------



## salt and pepper

Tonigh it's going to be St. Louis ribs, Beef tenderloin (filet migion) parsleyed red potato's
and grilled peaches.


----------



## roadfix

I picked up a couple of racks of St Louis spares on sale during the week.  I thinking I'll smoke them this evening.


----------



## pacanis

I can't even find good ribs around here anymore. Everyone is going to these fatty things that come folded in half, or maybe they were cut in half, in cryovac wrapping.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm making a grilled Italian veggie salad, grilled Italian sausage, and hey! I got some peaches at the farmer's market this morning! Grilled peaches sound great! I'll drizzle them with balsamic vinegar, too.


----------



## Addie

I am going shopping on Wednesday. I know my daughter will be having a small time in her yard. I would like to bring a special something from the meat department for the 4th feast. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kayelle

Addie, I'd ask your daughter what kind of meat. For a real grilled treat get a fresh pineapple. Cut it into wide spears and marinate it in Lawry's Hawaiian Marinade for a couple of hours. Those spears of grilled pineapple will be the hit of the party!


----------



## Addie

Kayelle said:


> Addie, I'd ask your daughter what kind of meat. For a real grilled treat get a fresh pineapple. Cut it into wide spears and marinate it in Lawry's Hawaiian Marinade for a couple of hours. Those spears of grilled pineapple will be the hit of the party!



Thanks Kay. My daughter LOVES pineapple. If I gave her a pineapple for Christmas, she would consider it the best present she ever got. 

Why does my mind always go to meat?


----------



## Kayelle

Addie said:


> Thanks Kay. My daughter LOVES pineapple. If I gave her a pineapple for Christmas, she would consider it the best present she ever got.
> 
> Why does my mind always go to meat?



So glad I could give you a good idea for your daughter's party Addie. She certainly deserves a treat and glad to read she's doing better. Don't forget the Lawry's Hawaiian marinade for the pineapple. It turns out spectacular. I did a pineapple like that tonight with our grilled dinner.


----------



## Roll_Bones

pacanis said:


> I can't even find good ribs around here anymore. Everyone is going to these fatty things that come folded in half, or maybe they were cut in half, in cryovac wrapping.



No Costco where your at?



Addie said:


> I am going shopping on Wednesday. I know my daughter will be having a small time in her yard. I would like to bring a special something from the meat department for the 4th feast. Any suggestions?



Lobster of course Addie!!!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Last night's dinner on the grill. Onion, Italian sausage, pattypan squash, yellow pepper, and zucchini.


----------



## pacanis

Nope, no Costco RB.

I like the idea of skewering the onions, GG. I leave the skin on, which only *kinda* works... or toss all the veggies in the grill basket and say to heck with it, lol.

Nice complete meal on the grill.


----------



## GotGarlic

pacanis said:


> Nope, no Costco RB.
> 
> I like the idea of skewering the onions, GG. I leave the skin on, which only *kinda* works... or toss all the veggies in the grill basket and say to heck with it, lol.
> 
> Nice complete meal on the grill.



Thanks  I was going to grill peaches for dessert, but DH suggested going to Sweet Frog for frozen yogurt, so we did that instead.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> No Costco where your at?
> 
> 
> 
> Lobster of course Addie!!!!!



Nah, she and her husband have lobster at least once a week, year round.


----------



## pacanis

Lately I can't get enough of that chicken and chorizo recipe I posted a while ago. I've changed it up some, sometimes using dark meat along with white, or Italian sausage because it's easier to get. And last night I used Berbere seasoning in place of smoked paprika. I'm still tasting that one this morning  I'm still sticking with the EVOO and sherry vinegar marinade. That seems to work well.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> Nah, she and her husband have lobster at least once a week, year round.



Lucky bastards! LOL


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> Lucky bastards! LOL



I'm sorry RB. But lobsters in these here parts are a common food. I don't know about other families, but we don't consider it a treat. Just another means of getting protein into our diet. We have several friends at the Yacht Club the family belongs to that lay out traps all summer long. So it is not a big deal for us. Every year the YC has a big lobster fete. You get two huge lobsters, potato salad, corn on the cob and strawberry shortcake for $25 a person. I like to bring the shells home and boil them for seafood stock. Great  for a clam or fish chowder. I usually only eat one of the lobsters and remove the meat from the second. Bring that home for lobster salad. I pass on the corn and the shortcake.  Next time I am pigging out on lobster salad, I will be think of you.


----------

